

Ask HN: Will trade design/front-end/biz for sysadmin help - maxbrown

I'm looking for a capable sysadmin to help me out with issues I have with some Ubuntu/Apache/Wordpress sites (permissions, FTP, etc.).<p>I do design &#38; front-end development and would be happy to trade services, or help out with biz-dev/marketing ideas.<p>Please let me know if you're interested.
Thanks.
======
coderforhire
I am for sure interested, I have been looking for someone to trade with. I do
backend dev, config mangagment (chef etc), and have been a linux system admin
for 10+ years. I am looking for logos/random design work.
anthony@coderindustries.com

